# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Большие размеры, ультравысокое разрешение и новые технологии: что ожидает рынок мониторов?

## Labs

Что ожидает рынок мониторов в будущем? Какие возможности и тренды определяют его развитие? Компания MMD рассказывает о том, какие мониторы войдут в моду и как изменится рынок дисплеев в ближайшем будущем 


Сегодня монитор выступает в качестве платформы для потокового воспроизведения контента с различных устройств: персональных компьютеров, ноутбуков, смартфонов, игровых приставок. На рынках B2B и B2C все более востребованы дисплеи большого размера с высоким разрешением и реалистичной цветопередачей. Пару лет назад 27-дюймовые мониторы относились к категории очень больших. Сегодня их потеснили модели с диагональю 35 дюймов. Пользователю важен эффект полного погружения в происходящее – это возможно только за большим экраном. 


Разрешение становится все более высоким – количество пикселей по горизонтали и вертикали растет. В ближайшем будущем формат 4K станет обыденным, а профессиональные пользователи перейдут на еще более высокое разрешение: через несколько лет ожидается выход первых мониторов 8К. 


«Впечатляющие разработки ведутся в области цвета. Наряду с технологией QuantumDot компания MMD активно продвигает опцию UltraWide Color, благодаря которой доступна широчайшая гамма оттенков. Я думаю, что в ближайшее время привычный показатель охвата цветового пространства 72% сменится на NTSC 85%. Технология High Dynamic Range (HDR) – это еще одна инновация, которую мы увидим в большинстве дисплеев. Эта технология делает изображения максимально «глубокими» – отличная новость для пользователей развлекательных приложений, программ для создания и обработки видео и графики. В этом году мы запускаем линейку мониторов для развлечений, в которую, помимо прочих, войдут модели с технологией HDR», - комментирует Стефан Зоммер (Stefan Sommer), директор по маркетингу и управлению бизнесом компании MMD в Европе.


Сегодня популярность специализированных мониторов, ориентированных на определенную целевую аудиторию, набирает обороты. В ближайшие несколько лет высокотехнологичные опции, которыми оборудованы топовые устройства, станут стандартом.


По мере того как мобильная связь становится все более популярной, производители предлагают новые решения, которые обеспечивают высокое качество изображения при работе в мобильных приложениях. Так, USB док-станция позволяет пользователям подключать к монитору смартфоны и планшеты и выводить мобильный контент на большой экран. Компания MMD, один из ведущих поставщиков мониторов с USB док-станцией, планирует расширять этот сегмент в дальнейшем. Новые возможности подключения станут актуальными для бизнес-сектора, где наблюдается интерес к решениям для эффективной работы в офисе. 


Среди самых популярных − дисплей Philips с сенсорным датчиком (Power Sensor), который автоматически выключает монитор, когда пользователь отдаляется от рабочего стола. В условиях серьезной угрозы хакерских атак на первый план выходит забота о конфиденциальности и безопасности пользовательских данных. Оценив потенциальный риск взлома через веб-камеры, MMD стал первым производителем, который предложил монитор с выдвигающейся веб-камерой.

----------

